# DIY fence for a band saw?



## pauly99 (Apr 22, 2013)

So I bought my first band saw yesterday. It is a cheapy 9" Harbor Freight unit. My main use for the band saw is to cut blanks because up to this point I've been using the jig saw. So... because this Harbor Freight band saw does not come with a fence (especially what might be considered a pen blank fence), can anyone provide pictures of how you did a DIY to build a fence to cut pen blanks?


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 22, 2013)

A 2X4 with 2 clamps.


----------



## pauly99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Rodnall said:


> A 2X4 with 2 clamps.


 
I suppose that would do it. Doesn't sound very fancy though.


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 22, 2013)

yep, when I was still using my Shopsmith bandsaw I just used a 1x2 and a couple of spring clamps.  You can buy an aftermarket fence for it.


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 22, 2013)

I have 2 pieces of 3/4" plywood glued and screwed together at a right angle with bracing that is a little nicer. I took a pic with my cell phone but not getting service right now. Will post it when I can.


----------



## pauly99 (Apr 22, 2013)

I just built a workbench for my lathe and bandsaw this weekend so I was hoping to build a fence of my own... but yeah, before the band saw I was cutting blanks using a vise and jig saw.


----------



## pauly99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Rodnall said:


> I have 2 pieces of 3/4" plywood glued and screwed together at a right angle with bracing that is a little nicer. I took a pic with my cell phone but not getting service right now. Will post it when I can.


 
Thanks Rodnall.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 22, 2013)

I got beat to it. All that is needed straight piece of wood and a couple clamps. I actually drilled and glued some rare earth magnets in mine and did away with the clamps. You can google homemade bandsaw fences and see some special ones if you really want to get involved.


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm not familiar with your bandsaw, but if you have a slot for a miter gage here is a link to a nice fence setup. Woodworking videos and projects. Woodworking for Mere Mortals: Bandsaw fence


----------



## pauly99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Rodnall. That will work and that is an awesome fence. Ok. Maybe I should have reworded the title of this thread in regards to creating a pen blank jig instead of a fence.


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 22, 2013)

Check the library. Is this what your talking about?
http://content.penturners.org/library/tools_and_jigs/cutoffsled.pdf


----------



## pauly99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Rodnall said:


> Check the library. Is this what your talking about?
> http://content.penturners.org/library/tools_and_jigs/cutoffsled.pdf


 

Yeah. Something similar to that but you would still have to hold that blank in place with your fingers.


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 22, 2013)

You should be able to hold the blank with a clamp


----------



## pauly99 (Apr 22, 2013)

And maybe I helped a little to answer my own question here:
Cutting pen blanks on the bandsaw - YouTube


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 22, 2013)

That is such a great idea I cannot wait to give it a try.


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 22, 2013)

pauly99 said:


> And maybe I helped a little to answer my own question here:
> Cutting pen blanks on the bandsaw - YouTube



Nobody ever cuts off their finger on youtube.


----------



## pauly99 (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is my crude pen blank jig. Keeps the fingers off to one side and out of the way while the clamp holds the pen blank down as it is being cut.


----------

